# gold on my rpbs



## nyquil (Mar 29, 2003)

i noticed that my bigger p's are getting sort of a golding-yellow coloring on their gills. does this typically happen before they get red on their bellies? theyre 1.5-2 inches. if its a disease what should i do to treat it? i just recently added a crayfish, and it molted last night. would that affect it? thx


----------



## SnowCichlid (Jan 10, 2003)

have some pictures
... its not a disease relax, they probally just getting their reddish colours in more now, and they are reds right?


----------



## nyquil (Mar 29, 2003)

you can see the gold in the 1st pic and you can sorta see it in the second


----------



## spike (Nov 27, 2002)

No problems.Just changing colour as they get older.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

perhaps its a "yellow natt"


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

its fine...my had the same color..red will start appear as it continues growing..looking nice


----------

